# so ganz dünne tabellenränder



## Tim C. (28. Februar 2002)

also folgendes ich möchte so dünne schwarze ränder wie die auch hier überall benutzt werden haben, dann sind doch im prinzip table borders oder ??? naja nur wenn ich border="1" setze dann sind die nicht so dünn wie die hier. also wie bekomme ich die so dünn ?


----------



## braindad (28. Februar 2002)

das machst du per css:

folgendes in den head packen:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
table {
border-style: solid;
border-top-width: 1px;
border-right-width: 1px;
border-bottom-width: 1px;
border-left-width: 1px;
}
-->
</style>
```


----------



## dave_ (28. Februar 2002)

so gilt das für alle tabellen in deinem dokument

wenn du das ganze nur für eine tabelle haben willst kannst du hiter <table noch ein style="border: 1px solid black(oder andere farbe halt) setzen. ich würde allg mit border: arbeiten, wenn alle ränder gleich dick/gleiche farbe usw haben sollen


----------



## Tim C. (28. Februar 2002)

thx erstma geht, aber

jetzt hab ich aber das problem das die obere und linke kante leich gräulich sind und das bleibt auch so wenn ich border-left-color: #000000 setze. oder muss ich das wieder anders machen ?


----------



## Tim C. (28. Februar 2002)

[EDIT] SORRY GAAAAAANZ DUMMER VERTIP FEHLER MEINERSEITS[/EDIT]

also godwish das dumme ist, wenn ich deine methode verwende, wird die tabelle nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## 5thavenue (28. Februar 2002)

*ich glaube du...*

... meinst das hier ->

5thavenue


----------



## braindad (28. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *also godwish das dumme ist, wenn ich deine methode verwende, wird die tabelle nicht mehr angezeigt. *



sollte aber noh funzen. poste mal nen link


----------



## Tim C. (28. Februar 2002)

jo braindad siehe oben ich hatte mich in meinem code äußerst ungünstig vertippt


----------



## braindad (28. Februar 2002)

upps, hatte dein post falsch verstanden (dachte, du hast editiert um dann festzustellen, das noch ein prob da war)


----------



## blue jeannie (1. März 2002)

*nur mit PHP*

Seid ihr sicher, daß da nur so funktioniert, daß muß doch auch irgendwie einfacher gehen, oder?
blue jeannie


----------



## braindad (1. März 2002)

1| wie sollte es noch einfacher gehen??

2| was soll das "nur mit PHP"? php kann da gar nix drehen...


----------



## 5thavenue (1. März 2002)

*Huhu?...*

... ein bischen weiter oben habe ich eine zip gepostet. Guckt da mal rein. Liegt schon ziemlich lange da rum... :-(

5thavenue


----------



## braindad (1. März 2002)

naja, einfach find ich das net, nur umständliher  geschmackssache


----------



## dave_ (2. März 2002)

*Re: ich glaube du...*



> _Original geschrieben von 5thavenue _
> *... meinst das hier ->
> 
> 5thavenue *



was machst du für sachen?

du willst doch nur ne tabelle mit den 1px breiten border?

dann reicht einfach <table style="border: 1px solid black;">
mehr braucht man nicht um zu den ergebnis zu kommen was du hast. dein


----------



## Scalé (2. März 2002)

es gäbe noch folgende möglichkeit:


```
<table border="0" cellspacing="1" bgcolor="#000000">
 <tr bgcolor="#ffffff">
  <td>
   blablub
  </td>
 </tr>
</table>
```

also ganz einfach: 
cellspacing = 1 beudeutet 1 px platz zwischen den feldern.
da ich die tabellebgcolor auf schwarz gesetzt habe wird dieser teil schwarz und wenn ich nu die tabellen felder wieder auf die dokumenten bg setze (ich habe hier mal weiß genommen) bleibt nur noch ein 1px breiter rand über.
doof erklärt ich weis =)

S

PS: damit sollte es übrigens in jedem browser gleich aussehen.
also auch in nem ns4 sollte ein 1px breiter rand sein.
kanns nur grad net testen.
müsste aber gehen.


----------



## SQiShER (5. März 2002)

Nach sowas habe ich auch mal gesucht. Man braucht kein CSS dafür und es ist eigentlich einfacher, als man denkt. Du legst eine Rahmentabelle an, die eigentlich nichts anderes darstellt, als deine hintergrundfarbe. (border=0, cellpadding=0, cellspacing=0)

In diese Tabelle steckst du dann einfach deine eigentliche Tabelle. Mit cellspacing und cellpadding kannst du die Ausmaße des Rahmens bestimmen. Wichtig für die Browserkompatibilität ist hier, dass du border=0 explizit angibst, da Netscape sonst vrdammt häßliche Darstellungsfehler hat.

Diese Methode hat sich bei mir eigentlich bis jetzt immer bewährt:


<!-- Rahmentabelle - Bestimmt deine Rahmenfarbe -->
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#000000">
  <tr><td>
    <!-- Hier ist deine Inhaltstabelle -->
    <table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="2" border="0" align="center">
      <tr><td>...
      </td></tr>
    </table>
  </td></tr>
</table>

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## Scalé (5. März 2002)

@SQiShER:

ein paar kleine fehler sind dir unterlaufen.
Das cellspacing sollte man bei der Rahmentabelle definieren, 
da man sonst nicht viel Ramen hat, wenn die Inhaltstabelle alles einnimmt.
Desweiteren sollte man bei der Inhaltstabelle eine bg farbe definieren,
da sonst die Farbe der Rahmentabelle übernommen wird.


```
<!-- Rahmentabelle - Bestimmt deine Rahmenfarbe --> 
<table border="0" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#000000"> 
  <tr>
    <td> 
      <!-- Hier ist deine Inhaltstabelle --> 
      <table cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">
        <tr>
          <td>

            text

          </td>
        </tr> 
      </table> 
    </td>
  </tr> 
</table>
```

MfG
S


----------



## SQiShER (5. März 2002)

Hmm, ich hatte bisher nie Probleme mit meiner Variante. Die Inhaltsfarbe hab ich vergessen, stimmt.


----------



## Scalé (5. März 2002)

deine variante funktioniert auch aber wie gesagt musst du neben der inhaltsfarbe auch noch ein cellspacing="[whatyouwant]" in die Ramentabelle einfügen, da sonst kein rahmen da is =)

S


----------



## SQiShER (5. März 2002)

klar ist der da. der entsteht doch durch das cellspacing der inneren tabelle.


----------



## Scalé (5. März 2002)

probier mal bitte folgendes aus:


```
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" bgcolor="#000000"> 
  <tr>
    <td> 
      <!-- Hier ist deine Inhaltstabelle --> 
      <table cellspacing="1" cellpadding="0" border="0" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">
        <tr>
          <td>

            text

          </td>
        </tr> 
      </table> 
    </td>
  </tr> 
</table>
```

bei mir ist da kein ramen


----------



## SQiShER (5. März 2002)

du hast ja auch das cellpadding nicht auf 2 gesetzt, wie ich es in meinem beispiel getan habe. ok, ich glaube zwar ich weiß jetzt, was du meinst, und du hast auch recht, aber wenn du dich an meine vorlage gehalten hättest, hätte es funktioniert.


----------



## Scalé (5. März 2002)

tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, doch auch mit cellpadding 2 geht es nicht =)

liegt einfach daran, das die Inhaltstabelle die Rahmentabelle komplet ausfüllt und somit kein Rand sein kann.

S


----------



## SQiShER (5. März 2002)

das kann ich mir nicht erklären. ich nutze genau dieses verfahren für meine seiten und es funktioniert. hast du vielleicht irgendeinen exotischen browser?


----------



## Scalé (5. März 2002)

nein eher du =)

ich benutze hier den IE 5.01

Ohne das Cellspacing bzw cellpadding in der Rahmentabelle zu definieren kann es einfach keinen Ramen geben.
wie auch?!

S


----------



## SQiShER (5. März 2002)

argh ... ich versinke errötet im boden. hab den falschen auszug aus meiner seite erwischt. ist allerdings echt peinlich, dass mir das nicht aufgefallen ist. hoppla, ok ... ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2002)

keine ahnung wat ihr für probs habt, ich find die css variante eh viel viel schöner


----------



## Scalé (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *keine ahnung wat ihr für probs habt, ich find die css variante eh viel viel schöner  *



das macht aber net jeder browser mit 

Nuja egal.
Is keine privatunterhaltung hier.
S


----------



## Samuel (7. März 2002)

*also:*

wenn ich via css den table bearbeite so wie es am anfang des threads gesagt wurde:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
table {
border-style: solid;
border-top-width: 1px;
border-right-width: 1px;
border-bottom-width: 1px;
border-left-width: 1px;
}
-->
</style>
```
dann wird nur um den table herum ein rand gesetzt aber zwischen den spalten und zeilen ist kein rand
was muss ich jetzt im cssteil noch hinzufügen oder ändern?
bitte um hilfe, thX

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## braindad (7. März 2002)

@[23]^5^
du mußt das selbe nochmal für die <td>s definieren:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
table {
border-style: solid;
border-top-width: 1px;
border-right-width: 1px;
border-bottom-width: 1px;
border-left-width: 1px;
}
td {
border-style: solid;
border-top-width: 1px;
border-right-width: 1px;
border-bottom-width: 1px;
border-left-width: 1px;
}
-->
</style>
```


----------



## Samuel (7. März 2002)

*thX*

danke für die rasche antwort,
bin dir sehr dankbar
schönen tag noch

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## Samuel (7. März 2002)

*wichtige frage!*

noch eine frage:
kann ich auch sowas machen
td1 {
td2 {
oder muss ich das irgendwie anders machen

ich will einfach verschiedene styles vom td tag haben
geht das irgendwie?


----------



## braindad (7. März 2002)

```
td.1 {
...
}
td.2 {
...
}
```

so geht das. die td bekommen dann die entsprechende class verpasst, bsp: "<td class="1">


----------



## Samuel (7. März 2002)

*danke für deine hilfe*

danke für dein rasche und verständliche hilfe
greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## Tim C. (7. März 2002)

hehe, naja dabei ist allerding zu beachten, das du nicht bei jeder td alle vier seiten mit 1px definieren darft, weil sonst addieren sich die 1px von table und die 1px von td zu 2px und dann kannste auch wieder ganz normal in html border="1" und bordercolor="#000000" machen


----------



## Samuel (7. März 2002)

*...*

darum hab ich auch nachgefragt ob ich verschiedene td-tags haben kann
da kann ich dann link und oben und beim zweiten rechts und unten usw. bis ich halt die richtigen habe 

aber: danke für den hinweis

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## blue jeannie (7. März 2002)

das klingt schon einfacher!

thanks 

blue jeannie


----------



## ManuelPeh (27. Juli 2005)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem dieser Art, allerdings geht es mir nicht darum, wie ich die Dicke eines Rahmens bzw. Linie verändere, das klappt schon problemlos.
Vielmehr geht's mir um Folgendes: Man kann ja ohne Weiteres die Rahmenstärke soweit reduzieren, bis man nur noch eine hauchfeine Linie hat. Das klappt mit <... style="border: #000 0.2mm solid;"> auch soweit ganz gut. Aber ich will sie noch feiner haben! Es geht dabei um einen hauchfeinen Rahmen um das Firmenlogo in einem Briefkopf. Mit Star Office habe ich den mal erstellt und Star Office hat da eine ultradünne Linie drum gemacht. Wenn ich aber nun die 0.2mm aus oben genanntem Style in 0.1mm abändere, dann bekomme ich im Ausdruck nur rechts eine solch feine Linie zu sehen, die restlichen Ränder sind nicht vorhanden. 

Weiss jemand, was man da machen kann? Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Rechnungs-Layout, da wirken fette Linien (ja, 0.2mm ist in dem Fall schon recht *fett*) sehr unprofessionell.


----------



## herzblut (28. Juli 2005)

style="border: #000 1px solid;"

dünner geht nicht. 
vielleicht gehts auch wenn du ihn einfach etwas heller machst, dass er dann optisch dünner wirkt.
alternativ kannst du das bild doch auch bearbeiten und eine linie drum zeichnen, dann hast du das problem mit dem html-rahmen nicht.

Gruss hz


----------

